# Just another agility video from us ;)



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Hello SM family!
As always, it's busy life for me and Cashmere, but I try to give her as much time, attention and love as possible. I still lurk around quietly here on forum, trying to read what I can to keep up with news.


As we had first November agility training today, I remembered that I haven't shared here the last agility video I recorded back in October. So I wanted to remedy that. 


So here it goes:
https://youtu.be/4wFjaY8c8ZA


Hope you're having wonderful Fall this year and that you're enjoying it with your furbabies in good health! <3


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Cashmere is amazing and she looks like she's having so much fun.


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

pippersmom said:


> Cashmere is amazing and she looks like she's having so much fun.



Thank you!  She absolutely does, that's the main reason I keep doing this with her.


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Ah! I found one more unshared video, back from summer, if anyone's interested: https://youtu.be/M-d10QHgZfA


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

She is so fast! it's easy to see how much fun she is having. Great video and nice to see you too.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I just LOVE watching her, she really loves what she does!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I've missed you both:wub:

Oh my gosh what a awesome video, she runs so fast and looks so happy. 
How do you keep up :blush:. 
I know your busy but we miss you :wub:


----------



## SavingAlvin (Apr 3, 2015)

How fun! I can't even imagine training Lizzie to do that.


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

That is spectacular! Great work on both your parts! 

Cheers!

Lainie and Whisper


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

That is so awesome! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Malts4metoo (Jul 31, 2017)

Wow! I love it. I would love to train Callie like that. Great work!


----------

